# World's First Mc Donald Restaurant



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

World’s First McDonald Restaurant (click on link for more photos and full story)

By Kaushik Thursday, September 06, 2012 


The world's largest chain of fast food restaurants that serve around 68 million customers each day in 119 countries began operation in 1940 as a barbecue restaurant run by brothers Richard and Maurice McDonald at 1398 North E Street at West 14th Street in San Bernardino, California. 

The original restaurant was named "McDonald's Famous Barbeque" and served over forty barbequed items.

In October 1948, after the McDonald brothers realized that most of their profits came from selling hamburgers, they closed down their successful carhop drive-in to establish a streamlined system with a simple menu of just hamburgers, potato chips, and orange juice. 

The following year, French fries and Coca-Cola were added to the menu. This simplified menu and food preparation using assembly line principles allowed them to sell hamburgers for 15 cents, or about half as much as at a sit-down restaurant. 






_McDonald Brother's store in San Bernadino, California_


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2014)

Back in the 60s, we had one just like this down the street from our house.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

Cool Pappy...ahhh the memories!


----------



## Bee (Mar 21, 2014)

I first came across a McDonalds when I was living in Hong Kong in 1981 and I have to admit I have always enjoyed them since then.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> World’s First McDonald Restaurant (click on link for more photos and full story)
> 
> By Kaushik Thursday, September 06, 2012
> ﻿﻿
> ...



Yes, I remember seeing this.  The first one in Oregon I bet was up in Portland somewhere  I used to be a car-hop in an A&W Rootbeer joint, LOL!!  Those were the days


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 21, 2014)

_So he's to blame for the disgusting plastic food full of fat and tasting like cardboard._:what::eeew:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

Bee said:


> I first came across a McDonalds when I was living in Hong Kong in 1981 and I have to admit I have always enjoyed them since then.



How interesting that you lived in Hong Kong Bee!  Did you like it there?  I quit eating at all fast food places years ago, but they were good back in the day when you wanted something fast and tasty.  We used to leave for lunch where I worked, and I usually had just a filet-o-fish sandwich and fries.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, I remember seeing this.  The first one in Oregon I bet was up in Portland somewhere  I used to be a car-hop in an A&W Rootbeer joint, LOL!!  Those were the days



That must have been a really fun job Nwlady, were you on roller skates??  Only fast food place I worked at was Taco Bell, and that was indoors, not as much fun for sure!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> That must have been a really fun job Nwlady, were you on roller skates??  Only fast food place I worked at was Taco Bell, and that was indoors, not as much fun for sure!



No roller-skates, lucky for those I served, LOL!  A lot of gals our age did the car-hop thing as their first job.  Well, not counting the babysitting most of us did


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

Me too, did a lot of babysitting way before I was old enough to work.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Me too, did a lot of babysitting way before I was old enough to work.



Yes, come to think of it, my niece is 10 years younger and I was babysitting her before she could walk I was 10 then  I was so lucky to get to do that, those were the only babies I was ever around, and totally in love with My niece and nephew. Here they are grown and my niece is a grandma now  As time goes by hey


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _So he's to blame for the disgusting plastic food full of fat and tasting like cardboard._:what::eeew:



I think that would be Ray Kroc - the McDonald brothers still had a good reputation. Kroc with his high-speed milkshake mixers and his powerful skills of persuasion is the one more directly responsible for what McDonald's is today.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I think that would be Ray Kroc - the McDonald brothers still had a good reputation. Kroc with his high-speed milkshake mixers and his powerful skills of persuasion is the one more directly responsible for what McDonald's is today.



What an appropriate name, Kroc:lofl:


----------



## Bee (Mar 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> How interesting that you lived in Hong Kong Bee!  Did you like it there?  I quit eating at all fast food places years ago, but they were good back in the day when you wanted something fast and tasty.  We used to leave for lunch where I worked, and I usually had just a filet-o-fish sandwich and fries.




Yes thanks SeaBreeze I did enjoy living in Hong Kong, I was only there for 12 months but they were a memorable 12 months


There are no fast food places in my home town but when I am out of town I still enjoy a McDonalds.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

Glad you have good memories Bee.  And yes, when there are no fast food places nearby, absence will make the heart grow fonder.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Back then, the hamburgers were probably damned good, too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Back then, the hamburgers were probably damned good, too.



Pink slime was only found in science fiction back then ...


----------



## Michael. (Mar 22, 2014)

.

Planning permission for a Moonbase Outlet submitted to *UFOP (United Federation of Planets)

*

.​


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 22, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Back then, the hamburgers were probably damned good, too.



_My very first hamburger from McDonalds was so good , full of taste the meat pattie was quite big, over time the quality has dwindled till today it is just a cardboard pattie in a plastic like roll, such a shame as they were good_


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 23, 2014)

It was a real thrill for me as a kid to eat at McDonald's when they first opened. Before that mom & dad would take us out occasionally to the Horn & Hardart's on Chestnut Street in Philly. That was really weird getting food that way.
View attachment 6109


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2014)

I used to go (or get taken, in my younger years) to a Horn & Hardart in NYC - I loved it! I wish they were still around ...


----------

